# Beware of SOME personal trainers



## Zujitsuka (Aug 24, 2005)

Some would say that I'm shooting myself in the foot by sharing this article with you all being that I'm a fitness trainer.  The truth is the truth though and it needs to be told.  I take being a fitness trainer very seriously but the the exam I had to take to get certified was kind of a joke.  Anybody out-of-shape person could've passed the written exam.  It was an open book online test for goodness sake.

Anyway, check out this article,Muscle Malpractice:  An Exercise in Insanity


----------

